# 3 Fluval Edge shop displays



## icepotato89

We just got the new fluval edge 2 were i work. its got twice the volume as the old one with the same footprint which makes it a bit difficult to scape. it also has LED lights which seem a lot better than the halogens, but i still wouldn't say it's a high light tank.

i would have liked to create more height with the wood but i didn't have much time to play with hardscape. we just stocked up on goldvine so i used it here to hopefuly boost goldvine sales. i went through heaps of pieces trying to find ones that would fit into the hole at the top of the tank. a guy brought in some mystery moss into store the other day so i used that on the base of the wood and on some rocks around the front. the plants behind the moss are crypt sp, in the middle behind the wood is crypt retrospiralis and a species of dwarf val.

2 small bits of goldvine









planted









filled









the next day


----------



## Storm

Looks nice! My first-gen Edge is such a nightmare to scape that I'm going to avoid this one...


----------



## diwu13

If you're willing to go through EVEN more trouble you could fit in multiple pieces of wood and then zip tie them inside the tank. But what you did with those two pieces looks really good. It immediately brings the attention towards the center of the tank!


----------



## raven_wilde

Looks great! You're seriously tempting me 

Since you have access to the new models... and the old one as well I presume, can you do me a favor and snag some measurements for me next time you have one apart?

Specifically, I'd like to know if the two screw holes on the legs of the light fixture that attach to the rear upright filter housing are the same distance apart on the new model as they are on the old one... also, are they the same distance apart on both sizes of the new model (the 6 gal and the 10gal)?

You see, Hagen has promised us that the new LED lightbar will be available eventually as a replacement part and I'd like to be able to buy it for use on my old model Edge. Before I decide what to order, I'd like to know if both LED lightbars (the one for the 10gal and the one for the 6gal) are the same size, thus enabling the installation of the higher output LED from the 10 gal onto my old model 6 gal.

Does this make sense? If you can do this that would be amazing!


----------



## sus4ntoh

Storm said:


> Looks nice! My first-gen Edge is such a nightmare to scape that I'm going to avoid this one...


Lol that is exactly my thought. I still have mine though. In a year and half, I broke it down 3 times and about to do my fourth. Maybe not... It is a pain to maintain it.


----------



## bsquizzato

From your pictures it looks like the light spread is pretty good w/ the LED bar in the 12 gal... Have you set up the 6 gal LED in your shop yet, how's the spread on that?


----------



## Newman

that looks amazing, but what about the 6 gal edge on the right of this tank? i see a small portion of it and am really liking what i think is a really perfect scape for the edge. can we please get an FTS pic of that one too? thanks!


----------



## icepotato89

bsquizzato said:


> From your pictures it looks like the light spread is pretty good w/ the LED bar in the 12 gal... Have you set up the 6 gal LED in your shop yet, how's the spread on that?


i haven't setup the new 23L coz we already have 2 of the old ones on display.



Newman said:


> that looks amazing, but what about the 6 gal edge on the right of this tank? i see a small portion of it and am really liking what i think is a really perfect scape for the edge. can we please get an FTS pic of that one too? thanks!


this one was setup by the boss:


----------



## Po0gs

Both are awesome scapes for these tanks! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Newman

yep, that does look very good. not exactly the way i expected it to be, but still nice! i gives me a nice idea about how to scape a FW edge if i ever get one =)


----------



## icepotato89

the boss sold off these two tanks. i was really sad to see the tall one go because the moss was just starting to look really good. oh well...

the up side is i get to set up 2 more edges. we're still waiting for the shipment of the 46L ones so i set up the 23L edge today. it has white silica sand, malaysian driftwood and lots of anubias nana. fish are whitefin tetras.


----------



## colinlp

Very nice indeed! You must be well chuffed with that


----------



## sockfish

These are all just great. I do love these tanks! Thanks for the pix.

sox


----------



## tritan

I am looking for a nano tank for shrimp , plants and small fish. for the house. Is this fluval edge system hard to maintain? I have been in fish tanks for years and no the demands of a planted tank but wondering if the total sealed top creates issues over going with a rimless tank which i hear people state evaporate to fast and leave marks ? Thoughts? I have also looked at the ecoxotic desktop tank.


----------



## prototyp3

Love the new setup, good job. 
Something about anubias scapes are very appealing. The low to no maintenance thing probably helps.


----------



## Fat Guy

I like the anubias look a lot in that tank.


----------



## TexasCichlid

Very nice looking anubias tank.


----------



## wetworks

Storm said:


> Looks nice! My first-gen Edge is such a nightmare to scape that I'm going to avoid this one...


Amen to that!!! I love the look of the design but the functionality leaves a lot to be desired. The bigger version may fix some of this by adding height for access, but they are almost impossible to reach the corners in. I plan on waiting to see what more people think before I run out an get one.


----------



## icepotato89

i've found the edges quite easy to maintain. the light is quite directional and doesn't really hit the glass much so i've never cleaned the glass on any of the edges if cared for. the only thing is if you want to change the scape you need to take out some water to get your hand in so make sure youre happy with the scape before you fill. and also when you top up the tank there will be bubbles in the top glass, i use a bendy brush to get rid of the bubbles. i think the trick with these tanks is to keep low maintenance, slow growing plants.


----------



## icepotato89

i setup the tall one the other day, will be planting up the one on the left soon after i replace the halogens with the LEDs.


----------



## sssnel

Those really look great!


----------



## xenxes

Left is the old CFL bulb model? I still can't find any $27 old models @ Petco, think they're all snatched up.


----------



## Petrie

those look epic


----------



## icepotato89

this is the new one i just setup. old school iwagumi arangement this time. will be interesting to see how the blyxa goes under the stock LEDs. i'll add a few more moss stones later.


----------



## wetworks

I really like the newest one a lot.


----------



## icepotato89




----------



## Yiannis

icepotato89 said:


> the boss sold off these two tanks. i was really sad to see the tall one go because the moss was just starting to look really good. oh well...
> 
> the up side is i get to set up 2 more edges. we're still waiting for the shipment of the 46L ones so i set up the 23L edge today. it has white silica sand, malaysian driftwood and lots of anubias nana. fish are whitefin tetras.


This tank is so nice with all the Anubias! What will the maintenance be? 

1. CO2 or Excel or Nothing for a carbon source?
2. Fertilization regime EI or just Trace Elements alone maybe?
3. Water changes? 
4. Will it be prone to algae since Anubias are slow growing?

Please give info since I would like to replicate it! Thanks!


----------



## fishoutawater

Dude you are a pro. Love love love those tanks. Can you tell me what fish and how many you stocked in each tank? I've got 5 white clouds in my 6 gal with cherry shrimp. I might want to look into some sort of micro fish or something. More than 5 would be fun. Or maybe even just a pair of dwarf cichlids or something. Anyway give me the details!


----------



## radioman

Do you have root tabs or something similar under the Blyxa


----------



## DerekFF

Worlds hardest tanks to clean EVER!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icepotato89

fishoutawater said:


> Dude you are a pro. Love love love those tanks. Can you tell me what fish and how many you stocked in each tank? I've got 5 white clouds in my 6 gal with cherry shrimp. I might want to look into some sort of micro fish or something. More than 5 would be fun. Or maybe even just a pair of dwarf cichlids or something. Anyway give me the details!


cheers, i normally put about 10-20 small fish in the normal edge and 20-30 in the tall one



radioman said:


> Do you have root tabs or something similar under the Blyxa


no root tabs just sand and fish poo




DerekFF said:


> Worlds hardest tanks to clean EVER!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


not really only a 50% water change every 2-3 weeks. i think i've only cleaned the glass once!


----------



## icepotato89

new hardscape for the tall edge:


----------



## volatile

What happened to the old hardscape in the tall edge? How did the cyperus helferi and plants do under the LEDs?


----------



## icepotato89

volatile said:


> What happened to the old hardscape in the tall edge? How did the cyperus helferi and plants do under the LEDs?


The old scape was sold unfortunatly, thats one of the drawbacks when you aquascape in an aquarium store... the helferii grew well under the stock LEDs. it took some time for the plant to adjust so some of the older leaves got some algae, but after trimming away those leaves the new growth was nice and healthy! the crypts, moss and anubias grew fine as well as expected.


----------



## volatile

icepotato89 said:


> The old scape was sold unfortunatly, thats one of the drawbacks when you aquascape in an aquarium store... the helferii grew well under the stock LEDs. it took some time for the plant to adjust so some of the older leaves got some algae, but after trimming away those leaves the new growth was nice and healthy! the crypts, moss and anubias grew fine as well as expected.


Thanks for the reply. Any updates on the new tall scape icepotato89? Also, the image link for the old tall tank seems to be broken/deleted. Do you still have that picture?


----------



## icepotato89




----------



## icepotato89

Fluval Edges and Juwel Vios:


----------



## bitFUUL

Sweet tanks, haven't seen a pet shop like this in the US yet (though I know they exist). Keep up the great scapes!


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Nice job on the display tanks!


----------



## icepotato89

thanks guys


----------



## Iamnotjim

Are you still working there?

I'd love to see some of your newest work.

This thread is a hidden gem!


----------



## TLE041

It's pretty unusual for a LFS to sell off the display tanks or fully scaped tanks.


----------

